# Great turbo DTG



## skywalker1301 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think its a a epson 2200 ?!

YouTube - Turbo Jet DTG Printer KIT Printing White INK Only On Black TEE

YouTube - Turbo Jet DTG Printer Printing By End User

What kind of RIP is inside and what for colours is used its a briliant work.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

This looks like a DIY DTG. It doesn't look very sturdy, as it prints it rocks back and forth like it's going to fall apart.

The name is also comical "Turbo" .. "Jet".


----------



## skywalker1301 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, the name is like a joke,.. TURBO NAME he,he,..

But prototype working perfect, colours is briliant on black shirt.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfGeXDnuSBo[/media]


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

One of the best diy dtg printers I've seen. The colors pop. I'm impressed.


----------



## skywalker1301 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think, its a eco solvent colour, maybe ?!


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like a normal DTG print from any 2200 based printer using Dupont Inks.


----------



## skywalker1301 (Jan 29, 2010)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Looks like a normal DTG print from any 2200 based printer using Dupont Inks.


Thanks, and what kind of *rip* is used on these 2200?


Maybe these is not expencive:
QuadToneRIP Overview


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I believe the RIP that comes with it is called CobraJet RIP. There is another user on this forum from AZ I believe that has this setup already. You might want to search for his posts.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## skywalker1301 (Jan 29, 2010)

DAGuide said:


> called CobraJet RIP.


Thanx! But, uhf, is not chip for me.
Epson heawe own rip for these printer, but i dont see demo version in internet for these rip, its only $200
Epson Software - Epson America, Inc.

How works these rip, i think, mast to be good for t-printing?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The RIPs that come with the Epson printer are not designed to create a white underbase, send the code to the printer to print a white underbase and then print the CMYK underbase. Epson does not support dtg printing technology. You are more than welcome to try the Epson RIPs out, but I don't think you will be happy with the conclusion. Good luck.

Mark


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

skywalker1301 said:


> I think its a a epson 2200 ?!
> 
> YouTube - Turbo Jet DTG Printer KIT Printing White INK Only On Black TEE
> 
> ...


Uses Cobra Rip, Normal FastInk3 / Dupont Ink for DTG Printing, Really does not rock more than any other just the where it is sitting when the video was made. It is epson 2200 based.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

skywalker1301 said:


> Thanx! But, uhf, is not chip for me.
> Epson heawe own rip for these printer, but i dont see demo version in internet for these rip, its only $200
> Epson Software - Epson America, Inc.
> 
> How works these rip, i think, mast to be good for t-printing?


A good RIP is essential for good DTG printing especially for white underbase. Do yourself a favor drop the bucks for the good stuff.


----------



## skywalker1301 (Jan 29, 2010)

DAGuide said:


> The RIPs that come with the Epson printer are not designed to create a white underbase


Thanx Mark!
And what u says about mulirip.com i download a demo, loks good. 
What cost these rip?

Some printers printing directly from photoshop, corel, how this wok?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

skywalker1301 said:


> Thanx Mark!
> And what u says about mulirip.com i download a demo, loks good.
> What cost these rip?
> 
> Some printers printing directly from photoshop, corel, how this wok?


Skywalker,

Yes, MultiRIP GP does allow you to print directly from your graphic software program. This is called the Print To application (as you are printing to the RIP). Below is a YouTube playlist for how to print using this method:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=580C0ADBEAF1DA4A 

You can also use the Print From application - which requires you to save the graphic as a raster graphic and open it up in the RIP application. Below is a YouTube playlist for how to print using this method:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=D94F52207D88ECB4


I sent you a PM with some additional links and the cost. Rodney (owner of the forum) prefers that pricing information for equipment, software and supplies are not openly discussed on the forum.

You can find also a lot of other answers to the commonly asked questions in the FAQ section - 
http://www.multirip.com/faq.html#MRGP_faq

Let us know if you have additional questions. Best wishes with your printer.

Mark


----------

